# Eventually got my 'new' Golf



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Like it. Â

We used to have a 1.8T before getting the TT and needed another car. Â

We fancied the 1.8T again, but after driving the V5, we plumped for that instead.

Same power, completely different delivery.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

V5 

slooooww...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

how does the V5 compare to the 150ps diesel? Just asking cos i've ordered the 150ps diesel and pick it up this week


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The diesel will be much, much quicker.

It's a faster car to drive than the 1.8T. More economical too. It's what we wanted, but couldn't afford that and the TT.

We toyed with the idea of selling the TT for an R32 though.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The V5 is slow (0-60 8.8 quoted), but it's actually a much more pleasant drive than the TT when you're not in a hurry.

And given that the sole purpose of buying a second car was as a comfortable commuter, it's perfect.

The thing is, everyone keeps asking if its really quick 'cos they see the V5 badge and assume it's like the V6 4motion.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

thats good to know, i was toying with getting the TT but went for the golf instead cos i wanted something that wasn't too obvious. didn't get chance for a decent test drive in the golf though so couldn't really tell too much about the power


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well, you'll be pleasantly surprised in the diesel. unlike some other road users, who'll just be surprised when you hoof it past them.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Kell - nice choice tho on the V5 - smooth and a nice noise too.

150Pd - you wont be dissapointed. Its a fun motor


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

My mate has got a 170hp V5 20V and that goes well on give and take roads if you are committed. Â It's a bit thirsty and I recall him saying that he struggles to better 26mpg in mixed motoring.

Sounds nice though and has better torque spread than the 1.8T making it a nice relaxing drive too.

I hear that the V5 unit is being dropped for forthcoming Golf 5.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ours is the older version with the 150hp engine.

I'd imagine the 170's are not that different to drive. The main thing I've noticed about ours and the 1.8T we used to have is the suspension. The V5 lurches and wallows like mad.


----------

